# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  بنات ابغي افنح صالون نسائي فساعدوني بافكار مميزه

## الطيبة

*بنات ابغي افنح صالون نسائي فساعدوني بافكار مميزه* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الصراحه شفت عندكم افكار حلوه للديكور فحبيت استفسر واطلب منكم 

انا راح افتح صالون تجميل وحناء 

اذا حد منكم عنده افكار حلوه للتصميم صالون تجميل 
واذا حد عنده صور للديكورات اتمنى انه يتواصل معاي 

وخاصة حابه ان يكون الصالون شي حلو ومميز 

كم ممكن يكلف الصالون حد عنده خبره بذلك
ولكم جزيل الشكر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## ام رشوودي

موفقة يارب

----------


## MGucci

بالتوفيق اختي
بغيت ارفع لج بس

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون بنات بس يلا الهمه ابغي افكار

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

أنا ما عندي فكرة
أصحاب الخبرة أكيد بيساعدونج
بس حبيت اقولج ياريت لو تبتعدين عن بعض الأشياء المحرمه 
مثل "حف الحواجب "وغيره كثير!!
عشان الله يباركلج فيه 
بالتوفيق اختي^^

----------


## الطيبة

ان شاء الله 
*تسلمون بنات بس عطوني افكار حلوه شفتوها بالصالونات*

----------


## الطيبة

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أم مها11ري

*السلام عليكم*
*ربي يوفقج اختي*
*اول نصيييحة ...لازم تراعين مسااحة الصالون*
*على قد ماكانت المساحة كبيرة بيكون احلى وارتب والي بتدخله بترتااح*
*صوب الحنا خليه مكان مريح مطارح على يلسة ارضية شرحة* 
*وللمناكير والاظافر بشكل عااام حطيلج طاااولة بروفشنل مع اضاة خاصة*
*يعني الزبونة ماتيلس على كرسي السشوار وتسووي الاظافر* 
*في صالونات ايبون الستاف اول ايام تشوفينهم مرتبات ونظيفات وعقبها يتكنسل كل شي*
*النظافة مطلوبة والشكل المرتب واحلى شي لو يلبسن يونيفورم ...ويكون عندهن لباقة وحسن الاستقبال* 
*ويخبرن الزبونة بالي بيسون لها قبل لا يبدون....يمكن يحصل سوء تفاهم والزبونة الي طلعت زعلانة مابترد مرة ثانية*
*هااي اهم ملاحظاتي في الصالونات لين احيينه....وعن الديكور ماا حددتي*
*هل بيكون سمبل غربي او نقوش وجبس على عربي و شرقي.....*

*بالنسبة للتكلفة والله على حسب الصالون ودرجته*
*ربيعتي فتحت لها صالون قبل فترة كلفها فوق ال 200 الف* 
*بس تجديد لانه من اول كان صالون ومسكر .....وغير اقامات الستاااف وفيزهم وتذاكرهم*
*وغير التجهيزات وعن مساحته ودرجة الصالون والله ماعرف* 
*لاني لين احينه مااسرت اطالعها*
*ربي يوفقج ويوفقها ويوفق الجميع*
*واسمحيلي ماحبيت اطلع من غير ارد عليج*
*والسموووحة عزيزتي*

----------


## حلى الروح

موفقه حياتي 

انا حلمي افتح صالون تجميلي و عندي هواية الديكور و الصبغ و حابه يكون ستايلي غير .......

انا من رائييي تسوين ستايل خاص فيج انتي .........و موب مقلد من صالون ثاني 

تقدرين تسوين ورق جدران الي فيه نقوش مثل نقوش الحنه .........من ثلاث الوان مثلا الابيض و الاسود و الاحمر و اللون الاحمر مع الاسود رووووووووعة..و الفوشي و الاسود حلووو
[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]او كل قسم فيه و رق جدران لون غير القسم الثاني ..بيكون مميز و غاوي و كل من يدخله يقوول واااااااو
و تكون اثاث الصالون متناسقه مع الوان الجدران

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
و اي شي تبينه انا حاضرة و لو انتي في ابوظبي بساعدج ....ما عندي مانع

----------


## الوان الفجر

في كمن وحده حاطة موضوع تقريبا نفس موضوعج عن الصالون وفي بنات حاطين افكااار ماشالله رووعة 

دوري في هالقسم وان شالله بتحصلين اللي تبينه *_^

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون بنات على الرد ما قصرتوا وحلى الروح ابغي افكارج بليز زيديني

----------


## فديت ولدها

الله يوفقج الغاليه بس احب اقولج اهم شي النظافه والمعامله وان الزبونه تكون مرتاحه والاسعار حلوه عشان يردون مره ثانيه وكل وحده بتخبر ربيعاتها عن الصالون انه حلو بس وين باتفتحين صالونج يمكن اكون عندج زبونه دائمه

----------


## tOffee

الله يوفقج .. تجنبي الخدمات اللي تخالف ديننا .. الله يرزقج رزق حلال وطيب مبارك فيه

----------


## tOffee

حلى الرووح افكار حلوة .. انا مثلج احب الديكور والالواااااااااااان وخصوصا الالوان .. 

بس الاسود بيضيج المكان وبيظهره صغير .. الالوان الفاتحه .. توسع المكان وتشرح الصدر .. وتتوسخ بسرعه لووول ..

الله يحفظكم

----------


## حلى الروح

*تسلموووووووون يالغاليات .......احرجتوني 
اي الاسود بيضيج المكان ........بس لو بتسوينه بجهه وااحده ما بيضيجه .....او تقدر تسوينه بالوان حلوة تفتح النفس و يكون المكان مرييح.....شكلي بنام فيه

بنسبه للخدم ياريت يكونون بنات عربيات افضل و انظفـــــــــ.......و كل عام و انتو بخيييييير فاصل العيد و نعود بعد يوم......و ان شاء الله بييبلج افكار .......لو تقدرين تصورين المكان او الشقه الي بتسوين فيه الصالون يكون احسن ...بنكون وياج على الخط هههه*

----------


## الطيبة

ما قصرتوا خواتي وانا حاليا ابحث عن مكان مش عارفه اخذ فيلا ولا محل الايجارات عندنا بقطر نار 

بس عطوني افكار خواتي شفتوها بصالونات ومميزة ما شفتوها باي صالون اخر

----------


## الطيبة

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## EMEE_84

موفقه ان شاء اللله

----------


## jnon_al9mt

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=548953

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمين على الموقع بس ابغي افكار لخدمات الزباين مب بس الديكور اشياء شفتوها بدول عربيه او اجنبيه

----------


## الطيبة

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## @دلوعة ريلها@

اختي انتي من وين عسب اخبرج عن الاسعار

----------


## ReMo

هممم مثل ما قالن الخوات .. تجنبي الخدمات اللي تخالف ديننا عشان الله يبارك لج ف رزقج  :Smile: 

من الاشياء اللي لفتتني في خدمات احد مراكز السبا..
اتكلم عن هالخدمات في الايام العادية مب ايام الزحمة والاعياد..

اولا:المعاملة



المعاملة عندهم شي حلوو تحسين نفسج ملكة .. 
يعني من تدخلين اذا ما شي زحمة يدخلونج ع طول ومن تاخذين لج شوي راعية الصالون تيي اتجيك كل شوي وتتطمن ان كل شي اوكي واذا مرتاحة ولا لأ وتسولف وروحها مرحة ..

وغير جي تحسسج انج زبونة مهمة ورضاج مهم ومستحيل تطلعين وانتي زعلانة ..



ثانيا: الضيافة



وبعد ما تخلصين وقبل ما تدفعين او يوم تكونين تنتظرين اللي بيرجعج البيت يضيفونج تركيش كوفي ، نسكافيه، شاي اخضر من الكوفي مالهم
مسويين كورنر صغير وحاطين فيه وحدة تخدم العاملات ف الصالون والضيوف  :Smile:  وهي نفسها تكون مسؤولة عن نظافة الصالون  :Smile: 

ثالثا: النظافة



1- نظافة المكان: عشان تضمنين نظافة المكان ابتعدي عن تقديم خدمة الحناء لانها اتسوي ريحة وبتوسخ المكان  :Smile:  وامنعي الزبونات ايدخلون الاكل معاهم..
وخلي دايما ريحة المكان عطور من الفواحات العطرية برائحة الفواكه والورد..

2-نظافة المعدات: بتحتاجين اجهزة تعقيم لادوات البديكير والمنيكير واي ادوات ممكن تنقل عدوى او مرض لان صحة الزباين مهمة  :Smile:  

3- نظافة العاملات: تأكدي من نظافة الزي الموحد والنظافة الشخصية للعاملات  :Smile: 
مثلا اللي اتسوي تنظيف البشرة تأكدي انها تحط كمامة في شهر رمضان او تاكل لبان نعناع في الايام العادية عشان ما تأذي الزبونة وهي قريبة منها..

رابعا: خدمات سبشل



استوديو تصوير: تخلين لج غرفة للتصوير وتحطين لج وحدة تصور وتعدل الصور وتطبعهم وترجع الزبونه تاخذهم بعد كم يوم  :Smile:  حلو الوحدة تحلل كشختها وتتصور صور للذكرى، وممكن اتصورين العروس وهي تتجهز يعني تصورنها بعد الميكب وقبل التسريحة وبعد ما تجهز كامل تاخذون لها كم صورة وتطبعونهم لها وتعطونها اياها هدية من المركز
"بفيدج اذا حبيتي بالاشياء اللي ممكن تحتاجينها ف الاستوديو وتكلفتها التقريبية"

حضانة للرضع او مركز للاطفال: تسوين غرفة وتحطين وحدة تباشر اليهال الين الام تدلع نفسها وتخلص شغلها او اذا كان المكان ضيق وما يتحمل ممكن تمنعين دخول الاطفال عشان ما يسوون ازعاج ف المركز ويعفسووونه لج..

ان شاء الله برجع لج بافكار للديكورات واذا طرى ف بالي افكار اضافية للخدمات بضيفها  :Smile: 

وموفقة

----------


## الطيبة

انا من قطر اختي
ريمو "بفيدج اذا حبيتي بالاشياء اللي ممكن تحتاجينها ف الاستوديو وتكلفتها التقريبية

يلا انتظر الغالية 

ما ابغي افكار للديكور ابغي افكار لخدمات غريبه وتسلمون بنات للرد

----------


## حلى الروح

صبااح الخييير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,اكمل موضوعي


- جانب منطقه الاستقبال يمكنك وضع مجموعه من الخزائن لكى تضع بها الزبائن اشيائهم الخاصه و ثيابهم حتى تكون فى مأمن

[IMG][/IMG 
]


و اهم شي انج تحطين مرايا كبيرة و طويلة على الجدار امام و خلف حتى تشوف الزبونه شكلها النهائي مع الفستان 

[IMG][/IMG [IMG][/IMG]
]

حلو فكرة الحضانه حتى انا كنت افكر فيها اذا كان في غرفه صغيرة حتى تنتبه المراقبة لهم كلهم



و فكرة كوفي شوب صغير لتقديم المشروبات للزبائن وبعض الوجبات الخفيفه
[IMG][/IMG 
]


ان كان صالونك ذا مساحه كبيره يمكن ان تخصصى منطقه لوضع بعض من اجهزه الحاسوب (الكومبيوتر)..و النت...................لتستخدمه الزبائن اثناء الانتظار

[IMG][/IMG]


المكان المخصص لعمل قصات الشعر وصبغه وما إلى ذلك

و حلو لو حطيتي كمبيوتر فيه البرنامج اللي تعطين فيه صورة الزبونه و بعدين تحطين لها قصة الشعر الي تبيه و الصبغه حتى تشوف شكلها كيف بيكون بعدين و حتى تكون مرتاحه للقصة .......و كذا تبتعدين من مشاكل الزبونه يوم ما يعجبها القصة....و بعضهم يصرون على قصة ما تناسبهم........بس بشرط تكون الكوافيرة خبيرة بجميع قصات الشعر

[IMG][/IMG]

- تخصيص منطقه صغيره لغسل الشعر

-المنطقه المخصصه لعمل المكياج طبعا لابد ان تكون ذات مساحه معقوله حتى لاتشعر الزبائن بالضيق
واضائتها تكون قويه لتكون الرؤيه اوضح
[IMG][/IMG]


--يمكنك تخصيص منطقه فى اخر المحل للاعتناء بالاظافر



--و اذا بتسوين فيلاا خلي الطابق العلوي خاص بالعرايس و خواتها.........

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

--وان كانت لديك مساحه يمكن ان تحوليها الى (سبا) صغير
للاهتمام بالبشره والجسم

و موفقة..........

----------


## @نوره@

up 
up 
up

----------


## الطيبة

الغالية من وين اجيب هاي البرنامج ساعدونا بنات وعطونا افكار ثانيه مميزة كخدمات مب ديكور

----------


## الطيبة

حصلته بنات يلا افكار ثانيه شدوا الهمه

----------


## الطيبة

ما شاء الله عليج من وين اتيبي هاي الصور اخخخ يلا دلعيني بعد

----------


## ضمة الشوق

موضوع رائع وانا بعد شراتج ابا افتح لي صالون بس ابا اخصصه للحنا بس

ونفسي ابا اوصل لحد يعطيني افكار حلوه

انشالله البنات ما بيقصرن

واسمحلي ما قدرت اعطيج فكره بس حبيت اترك بصمة قبل لا اظهر

وربي يوفقج انشالله ...

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمين الغالية الله يوفقنا كلنا

----------


## الطيبة

ااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون بنات بس ابغي افكار غريبه للصالون مش الديكور اخخخ الخدمات يعني

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

UP


UP


UP

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

بالتوفيييييييق

----------


## ورد الجنه

الله يوفقج لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## نجمة الجمال

> *بنات ابغي افنح صالون نسائي فساعدوني بافكار مميزه* 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الصراحه شفت عندكم افكار حلوه للديكور فحبيت استفسر واطلب منكم 
> 
> انا راح افتح صالون تجميل وحناء 
> 
> اذا حد منكم عنده افكار حلوه للتصميم صالون تجميل 
> واذا حد عنده صور للديكورات اتمنى انه يتواصل معاي 
> ...


ممكن تهتمي باالديكور والشكل الداخلي واهم شي الموقع ولاكن اهم شى هو العمالة اختاري العمالةالجيدة ويكون عندها خبرة من قبل وشوفى كيف تعملها مع الزبائن لانة شي مهم

----------


## الطيبة

جزاكم الله الف خير وانتظر افكاركم الحلوه

----------


## الطيبة

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## حرمه يديده

اختي انا بقوولج .. حاولي توفرين بنات مواااااطنااات يشتغلن في الصاالون .. على فكره ترا في وااايد مواطنات و بدوون او ابناء مواطنه مب محصلات شغل و شي منهن عادي يشتغلن في صااالون دام ان الاحترام يسوود المكان .. و في ناس حالتهم صعبه و يتمنون اي شغله .. تكسبين فيهن اجر من جهه و من جهه ثانيه الزبونه بتحس بالألفه و كأنها بين خواتها .. 
ييبي كم وحده تعلم البنات المهارات اللي يحتاجونها .. 
سوي ركن خااص لليهال .. لأن في حريم ما يعرفن وين يودون عيالهم .. بس اشرطي ان اللي اتيب ياهل اتيب معاه بشكارته >> عن ضرايب الصغاااريه .. او انج تحطين وحده من العاملات تشرف على اليهال عن يتضاربون و ممكن يخبرون امهاتهم و في امهات يسوون من الحبه قبه .. ف زين لو تخلين وحده تشرف على اليهال 
خلي ستايل الصالون اماراتي حديث .. مب تقليدي وايد .. بس المهم ان فيه ريحة من تراثنا .. >> فكره يديده و غريبه .. حتى لو تسوين بس ركن معين لهالستايل يعني مب شرط كل الصالون نفس الديكور .. 
بالنسبه للأسعار .. على ايام العيد و الزحمه سوي تخفيضات > يمكن تخسرين في البدايه بس هالتخفيضات و الخدمه الزينه هي اللي بتيب لج الزباين ..
اممممممممممم شو بعد ؟؟ هاللي في بالي و ان شاء الله ان حصلت افكار ثانيه انا حااااضره ^^

مووووووووفقه حبيبتي ..

----------


## الريامـي

الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



الله يووووفقج يا رب 


الافكااار واااايــد والاذووواق تختلف من شخص لثاااني 


ارسمي لنا محطط الصالون وهل هو شقه ولا لا 

وانا بخبرج كيف 

لان اعجبتني فكره شفتها في صالونات بانكووك 

الصالون يكون واااسع وكل مكان له شي مكاان للحف مكاان للحلوى مكان للميك ابا ومكان للشعر ومكان للبيع بس لكل مكان ديكور ولكل مكان لون وستايل غير كانج تدخليين وتطلعين من صالون لصالون حلو بس

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون على المرور والافكار - اختي الريامي وين مكان الصالون هذا بالضبط ببانكوك

----------


## الطيبة

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## Baby-Batcha

اممممم والله مادري .. أتمنى البنات يساعدنج ...!!

----------


## الطيبة

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## الطيبة

وين افكاركم بنات يلا

----------


## الطيبة

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## مسك الامارات

ممكن تفتحين كوفي صغيروني في الصالون فكرة يديدة

----------


## الطيبة

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## انت غـلاي

ان شاءالله عندي فكرة فتح صالون  :12 (36):  ويالسه ادور على مكان مناسب ,,,  :12 (76): 

موفقه الغاليه ,, وان شاءالله ننافس بعض  :12 (43): 

ولج مني دعوة خاصه مجانا اي شي تبين تسوينه  :12 (79): 

هذا وبعدها ما فتحت الصالون خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  :13 (22):

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

بالتوفيق

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون بنات انت غلاي انا من قطر يلا عطيني افكار اخخخ ما راح انافسج

----------


## موظفة سابقة

السلام عليكم 
حبيت الرفع الموضوع لان انا نفسي افكر افتح صالون بس وجهة صعوبة في تنفيذ الفكرة
1- محصلت مكان مناسب و الايجارات نار عندنا في الامارات 
2- اختيار ستف الموظفات محتاره من وين اجيبهن و كيف الطريقه 
اذا بتفتحين صالون افتحيه في مكان ميكون فيه صوالين كثيرة و في نفس الوقت تكون المنطقة فيه سكان كثير و تكون الخدمه راقيه و مهم جدا البنات الي يشتغلون عندش يكونن شاطرات في المكياج و التسريحات و دايما اتبعي كل ما هو جديد على الساحه من موظه وجديد القصات لشعر و الاصباغ 
ممكن تخدم خدمة نزع الشعر باليزر كثير سيدات
عندي صور ديكورات لصوالين و كيف يتم توزيع القسم بس ماعرف انزل الصور000

----------


## ملاك22222

حبيبتي انا فكرتي لج وبالنسبه للصالون لو تخلي الحناء مثلا والاستشوار سعر واحد مثلا عندي حناء كف واستشوار بثلاثين يعني الاسعار عندج كلها بثلاثين والله بتربحين صدقيني

----------


## لهفة الخ ـاطر

مرحباا خيتوو

شحاالج

في فكره انا شفتها بشي من الصوالين الا وهي ان الزبونه اول ما تدخل تسير الريسبشن وتقول لهم شو اللي تباه وتاخذ فاتوره وتدفع اللي عليها وعقب تسير المكان اللي هي تبى تسوي فيه الشغله 

يعني الزبونه تبى تتحنى يسألونها لين وين تبين الحنا تقول لهم لين وين ويكتبون السعر فالفاتوره وتدفع > وطبعا يمشون بالارقام >>عقب ما تدفع تسير قسم الحنا وتراويهم الفاتوره وطبعا المحنايات يدرون بشغلهم والاسعار مثلا فاتورة بـ اربعين يحنون لها الكف بس وفاتروة بـ 100 يحنونها للكوع > وهكذا > وبهالطريقة ما في مشاكل عند الدفع وبترتاحين من عوار الراس

الدفع قبل الخدمه يفيد الطرفين

وبعد شو من افكاار مممممممممم طبعا مثل ما قالوا الخوات خلي كل قسم بصوب والديكورات اللي تناسبه 

وفكره اللبس الموحد احلى وارتب > ولو ياخذون من لون الديكور او على الاقل ديكور الريسيبشن بيكونون ارتب > مع بطاقة صغنونه فيها اسمهم > لو الاسم الاول بس 

مممممم
>> واذا انتي حاطه ميزانية معينه تقدرين تفتحين الصالون لكم شغله بس وتكسبين زباين
وعقب تتوسعين لباقي الاشياء > يعني تبدين بالحنا بس او شعر وميكاب ( سيشوار وقص وميكاب وصبغ وتسريحات ) .

هذا حاليا اللي عندي من افكار

اذا لقيت افكار ثانيه برجع ان شاء الله

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون خواتي

----------


## prety-eye

انا قاعده احضر لفتح صالون وبخليه متخصص باشياء معينه في البدايه
بس كنت ابا اسأل كيف عن العاملات لازم اوفرلهم انا السكن؟؟
وبغيت اضيف على الاقتراحات تسوين جيم وايروبك طبعا اذاالمساحه واسعه اوطوابق

----------


## أمل غاليها

موفقه

وشدي همتج والله وياااااج

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون - بس صعبه اسوي جيم هذا يبغيه مكان واسه يمكن بالمستقبل اختي بريتي خبريني عن تكلفه الصالون من ادوات من وين وفرتيهم وبكم والعاملات من وين وايش خبراتهم

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون - بس صعبه اسوي جيم هذا يبغيه مكان واسع يمكن بالمستقبل اختي بريتي خبريني عن تكلفه الصالون من ادوات من وين وفرتيهم وبكم والعاملات من وين وايش خبراتهم

----------


## ام الدلوع

عندي فكرة بتعجب الامهات ان يكون في غرفة للاطفال واجهتها زجاج وفيها العاب عشان بالنسبة لي انا احب اروح الصالون واهد عيالي بالبيت واحاتيهم واستعيل ويا الكوافيرة بس يوم ولدي معاي باخذ راحتي ان معاي وان شاء الله تعجبج الفكرة

----------


## يارب يارب

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 

يارب تفتحى الصالون علشان اشتغل معاكى فى فتله الوجه والحناء والاستشوار والاداره كمان ان شاء الله

ربنا يوفقك يارب

----------


## الطيبة

ياريت اتمنى بس انا من قطر وحلوه فكره مكان اليهال تسلمون على الافكار

----------


## الطيبة

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ب

----------


## شوكليت توي

للرفع

----------


## امـ سلطان

اهم شي لو فيه حمام مغربي خلي مغربية اللي تسويه 

وهنديه اللي تحني هذ1 اكثر شي يهتمون به الحريم

----------


## الطيبة

اختي انا ما احب التفسخ بالحمامات المغربيه

----------


## الطيبة

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

حبيبتي سوي مكان خاص بالاطفال ... يعني كراسي حق قصات الشعر للأطفال ...

ممممم سوي ديكووووور بسيط وحلوووووو انا عن نفسي اشوف لو تحطين ورق جدران او صبغ الوانهم حلووووة وزاهية واذا سويتي الصالون سوي كل غرفة لونها غير وديكورها غير بيكون شي غريب تحسين انج كل ما تسوين شي غريب مثلا مكان الفيشل ديكوره غير ومكان الميكب ديكوره غير ... جي يعني والله يوفقج يارب

----------


## أم الأطفال

الله يوفقج اختي في تجارتج

انا انصحج ان تفتحي صالوووووون الحناء في الشامخه وتكون اسعارج اوكى والله يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون بنات بس انا من قطر

----------


## ملكة الشوق

الصراحه ماعندي فكره عن الصالونات بس الي اعرفه انها تكلف وايد وتبيلها راس مال كبير بس بعدين من يمشي الموضوع ان شاء الله بيرد عليج خير الله يوفقج

----------


## الطيبة

الله ييسر الامور مشكورة اختي

----------


## Roza3401

أختي

قبل ما تفتحين الصالون جاوبي على الأسئلة التالية:-

1. هل عندج وقت للإشراف عليه خاصة في الثلاثة الأشهر الأولى .
2. هل عملتي دراسة المشروع يتضمن رأس المال وكافة المصاريف المتوقعة .
3. هل وضعتي خطط لكل شي مثل العمال ، الموقع، المحل ومستلزماته الخ .
4. هل يوجد عندج فكره عن المحاسبة و إمساك الدفاتر 
5. هل يوجد عند رأس مال إحتياطي خاصة للسنه الأولى من المشروع .

المطلوب عمل دراسة للمشروع اولا ودراسة النتائج والبحث عن الموقع المناسب وعلى ضوء النتائج المترتبة يمكن التفكير في الخطوة الثانية وهي البدأ في التنفيذ خطوة خطوة .

والله يوفقج 

أم إبراهيم Roza3401

----------


## بنوته---

ان شااء الله البنات يفيدونج


انا اول الزائرات ولاني اعرفج << :Smile: 

لازم كل الخدمات مجاانية اول مره بث

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون بنات وحياج بنوته بقطر

----------


## الطيبة

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااب

----------


## الطيبة

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## um_7am00d

مبرووك مقدما على الصالون..

انا كزبونه افضل ان ماتكون ارضيه الصالون فاتحه لان تبين عليها الوصاخه بسرعه يعني الشعر المقصوص والغبره ..

ثاني شغله انصحج انج ماتمزرين الصالون واايد بالاغراض ..يعني مثلا منطقه السشوار والقص وهالسوالف خلي عدد الكراسي 4 او 6 على حسب حجم الصالون..لان كل ماكانت المساحه وااسعه كان افضل للزباين..

وبالنسبه للمناكير والبادكير ..عن رايي كزبونه افضل يكون مكان مغلق لان في حريم يستحون او يحبون باخذون راحتهم ..

الدكوريشن انصحج يكون سمبل ومب معقد ..والوان اليدار فاتحه وfunky لجذب الحريم..

تحياتي وبالتوفيق

----------


## الطيبة

تسلمون بنات

----------


## Miss Coffee

good luck

----------


## الطيبة

thank you sis

----------


## جمر الامارات

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله بس الصالون يبالة متابعة منج مباشرة

----------


## الطيبة

الله يعين اختي

----------


## om_shamsa

بصراحه حلو تسوين على يدران الصالون نقشات أوراق الشير بس بلون الشوكليت وعلى خلفيه بيضاء وينب ثاني يكون اللون ساده أو ورق جدران ساده ... لأن دايما الانطباع الاولي عن الصالون يكون من شكله وديكوره وتفننج وحلاته إذا كثرتي بالمرايا وتفننتي لأن المرايا توسع المكان لو كان صغير وتعرفين الزبونات كل شوي يحبن يشوفن عمارهن في المناظر

مجرد أفكار بسيطه يالغلا

----------


## الطيبة

بالعكس افكاركم حلوه

----------


## ALROA

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## uae13122



----------


## فرخة حلوه

> أنا ما عندي فكرة
> أصحاب الخبرة أكيد بيساعدونج
> بس حبيت اقولج ياريت لو تبتعدين عن بعض الأشياء المحرمه 
> مثل "حف الحواجب "وغيره كثير!!
> عشان الله يباركلج فيه 
> بالتوفيق اختي^^

----------


## ALROA

upppppp

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

up up up

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

up up up

----------


## الطيبة

----------------------------------

----------


## مناكير فوشية

> أنا ما عندي فكرة
> أصحاب الخبرة أكيد بيساعدونج
> بس حبيت اقولج ياريت لو تبتعدين عن بعض الأشياء المحرمه 
> مثل "حف الحواجب "وغيره كثير!!
> عشان الله يباركلج فيه 
> بالتوفيق اختي^^


صح لسانج  :Smile:

----------

